# Beijing



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

*More Badaling Great Wall pictures*

Badling Great Wall by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Badaling Great Wall by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Badaling Great Wall by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Badaling Great Wall by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Badaling Great Wall by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

Badaling Great Wall by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Badaling Great Wall by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Badaling Great Wall by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Badaling Great Wall by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Badaling Great Wall by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

Despite their massiveness, the walls are dwarfed by the mountains

Badaling Great Wall by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Badaling Great Wall by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Badaling Great Wall by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr

*Mountains*

Badaling Great Wall by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr

*A developed area in the plains*

View from Badaling Great Wall by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

*More Great Wall - Set 4*


Badaling Great Wall by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Badaling Great Wall by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Badaling Great Wall by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Badaling Great Wall by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Badaling Great Wall by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

*Badaling Great Wall - Set 5*


Badaling Great Wall tourists by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Badaling Great Wall by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Badaling Great Wall by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Badaling by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Badaling Great Wall by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

*Badaling Great Wall - Set 6*

Badaling Great Wall tourists by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Badaling Great Wall by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Badaling Great Wall tourists by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Badaling Great Wall tourists by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Badaling Great Wall by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

*Badaling Great Wall - Set 7*


Badaling Great Wall by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Badaling Great Wall by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Badaling Great Wall by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Badaling Great Wall tourists by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Badaling Great Wall by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

*Badaling Great Wall - Set 8*

Badaling Great Wall by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Badaling Great Wall by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Badaling Great Wall by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Badaling Great Wall by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Badaling Great Wall by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

*Badaling Great Wall - Set 9*


Badaling Great Wall by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Badaling Great Wall by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Badaling Great Wall by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Badaling Great Wall by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Badaling Great Wall by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

*Badaling Great Wall - Set 10 (Last)*


Badaling Great Wall by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Badaling Great Wall by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Badaling Great Wall by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Badaling Great Wall by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Badaling Great Wall by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

*Qianmen* 
Let's move back closer to the city center, to Qianmen Street, which is right south of the Tiananmen Square. It's a pedestrianized street named after the Archery Tower (Formally Zhengyanmen, but colloquially Qianmen, meaning front gate).

Buildings here are all reconstructions. Some find it tacky, others cute. I think it's like what a Chinese Main Street Disneyland section would look like. One set only, as I have less than 10 images.

Archery Tower is behind

Qianmen Street by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr

Looking south

Qianmen by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr

A side street that leads to more shopping

Qianmen by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr

Building details

Duck place by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Recreated by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Roof by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Qianmen by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr

Shoppers

Qianmen by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

*Beijing Badaling Hot Spring Resort*
Guishui North Street
Yanqing Town
Yanqing County
Located in far away, rural/industrial Yanqing town [not Badaling town, as the name suggests] in Yanqing County, this resort is where I based myself when I visited Beijing. It's toooo far, my time in urban Beijing is limited by the hours of suburban rail service. :bash:

It looks like it had its glory days in a not too distant past, but the surrounding open spaces are so pretty. Inside, the rooms are kept clean (no pics of that) so I wouldn't really complain. Plus, Yanqing town is a truly charming, low density commie town.

I'll post pics of the town some other time. For now, here's the resort. Pics taken from my phone. :cheers:


Beijing Badaling Hot Springs Resort by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Beijing Badaling Hot Springs Resort by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Beijing Badaling Hot Springs Resort by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Beijing Badaling Hot Springs Resort by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Beijing Badaling Hot Springs Resort by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

*Beijing Badaling Hot Spring Resort - Set 2*


Beijing Badaling Hot Springs Resort by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Beijing Badaling Hot Springs Resort by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Beijing Badaling Hot Springs Resort by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Beijing Badaling Hot Springs Resort by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Beijing Badaling Hot Springs Resort by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

*Beijing Badaling Hot Spring Resort - Set 3*
This is the building where my room is located.

Beijing Badaling Hot Springs Resort by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Beijing Badaling Hot Springs Resort by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Beijing Badaling Hot Springs Resort by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Beijing Badaling Hot Springs Resort by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Beijing Badaling Hot Springs Resort by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

*Beijing Badaling Hot Spring Resort - Last Set*
Fall colors are gorgeous

Beijing Badaling Hot Springs Resort by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Beijing Badaling Hot Springs Resort by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Beijing Badaling Hot Springs Resort by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr

Beijing Badaling Hot Springs Resort by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Beijing Badaling Hot Springs Resort by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Beijing Badaling Hot Springs Resort by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Beijing Badaling Hot Springs Resort by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Beijing Badaling Hot Springs Resort by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr

:cheers: Next location is a rated AAAA place in Dongcheng District.


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

*Beijing Confucius Temple*
Chinese name: 北京孔庙
Chinese Pinyin: Běijīng Kǒngmiào
Nearest subway station: Yonghegong (Line 2)
Built: 1302

The temple is Rated AAAA by China National Tourism Administration. This is the second highest rank (originally highest) the administration can confer to a tourist attraction. Only the big ticket attractions in Beijing rank higher including the Forbidden City and Temple of Heaven (which I will feature some other time), as well as the Badaling section of the Great Wall (which I have already featured a few posts back).

Originally, it was built as a temple to honor Confucius. After several expansions, the left side was designated as Imperial Academy, the predecessor of Peking University.


Confucius Temple by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Confucius Temple by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr

*Tour group, in front of entry to Guozijian*

Confucius Temple by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr

*Confucius Statue*

Confucius Temple by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr

*Stele with Dacheng Gate*

Confucius Temple by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

*Stele*

Confucius Temple by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr

*Dacheng Gate*

Confucius Temple by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Confucius Temple by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Confucius Temple by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr

*Lecture in front of Confucius Tower*

Confucius Temple by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

*Dacheng Gate*

Confucius Temple by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Confucius Temple by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Confucius Temple by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Confucius Temple by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Confucius Temple by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

*Dacheng Gate*

Confucius Temple by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr

*Stele Pavilion*

Confucius Temple by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Confucius Temple by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Confucius Temple by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Confucius Temple by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

*Dacheng Hall*


Confucius Temple by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Confucius Temple by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Confucius Temple by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Confucius Temple by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr

*Display Room*
Confucius Temple by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

The Great wall and the Confucius Temple both look fantastic.

What was the purpose of the Great Wall?


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

openlyJane said:


> The Great wall and the Confucius Temple both look fantastic.
> 
> What was the purpose of the Great Wall?


They look even more impressive in person! I believe they're primarily built for military defense against Northern peoples, mainly the Mongols, Khitans, Jurchens (Manchus), and Koreans. The one that passes through current territory of Beijing is only part of a very long stretch of wall complexes built across multiple rulers of successive dynasties. Although vast areas north of the wall are also now part of modern China.

More Confucius Temple pics below:
*Display Room*

Confucius Temple by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr

*Stele Pavilion*

Confucius Temple by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Confucius Temple by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr

*Dacheng Gate*
When gates are decorated with 9x9 golden nails, it indicates that it's a passage for emperors...if I remember correctly.

Confucius Temple by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Confucius Temple by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

Final set for Confucius Temple, before we move somewhere more modern, for lack of a better term. 

*Dacheng Gate Relief*

Confucius Temple by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr

*Entrance to Imperial Academy/Guozijian*

Confucius Temple by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Confucius Temple by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Confucius Temple by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Confucius Temple by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr

I was being hurried because it was lunch time, so I had no pics of the Imperial Academy itself. :bash: I hope you all enjoyed this set.:cheers:


----------



## Wayden21 (Nov 1, 2014)

openlyJane said:


> The Great wall and the Confucius Temple both look fantastic.
> 
> What was the purpose of the Great Wall?


No way! asking that here... go on wikipedia man! :nuts::lol:


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

So far, I've featured mostly attractions from Classical/Imperial periods. Here's one that's more contemporary.

*Olympic Green/Beijing Olympic Park*
Chinese name: 北京奥林匹克公园
Pinyin: Běijīng Àolínpǐkè Gōngyuán
Chaoyang District
Nearest Subway Station: Olympic Green (Lines 8 and 15)

Let's begin with the most iconic building in the complex
*Beijing National Stadium/Bird's Nest*

Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr

With nearby 4th Ring Road buildings

Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

*Bird's Nest - Set 2*
With Linglong Pagoda

Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

*Bird's Nest - Set 3*

Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

*Bird's Nest - Set 4*

Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

*Bird's Nest - Set 5*

Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

*Bird's Nest - Set 6*

Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

*Bird's Nest - Set 7*

Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr

Now that I've gotten it out of the way, we can focus on the other structures in Olympic Green. :cheers:


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

*Olympic Green - Surrounding Buildings*


Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr

*4th Ring Road*

Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

*Olympic Green - More Surrounding Buildings*

Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

*Olympic Green*

Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr

*Ling Long Pagoda*

Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

*Olympic Green-Surrounding Buildings, last set*

Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

*More Olympic Green*

Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

*More Olympic Green - Set 2*

Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

*More Olympic Green - Set 3*

Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr

*Beijing National Indoor Stadium/The Fan*

Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr

*Beijing National Aquatics Center/Water Cube*

Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr

*Olympic Torch*

Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

*Olympic Park Observation Tower and Ling Long Pagoda*
Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr

*The Fan*

Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr

*Olympic Torch*

Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

I think this aqua building is cool

Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr

*Water Cube*

Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr

Yes, I ate at Burger King:lol:


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

*More Olympic Green - Set 6*
APEC Summit reminder

Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr

Park visitors

Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr

*Ling Long Pagoda*

Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

*More Olympic Green - Set 7*

Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr

*Souvenir Store*

Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr

*Digital Beijing Building/The Microchip*

Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

*Microchip and Fan*

Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr

*Water Cube and Microchip*

Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr

*"Nails" and Pagoda*

Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr

*Bright Autumn Colors*

Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

*More Olympic Green - Set 9*

Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr

*Water Cube*

Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr

Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

*More Olympic Green - Set 10*

Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr

*Street lamp*

Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr

*Tour group*

Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

*Public Art*

Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

*Final 6, more trees*

Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr

Clean as you go

Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr

A metal tree

Olympic Green by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr

That's it for Olympic Green. It may take a while before I post another location, I ran out of data uploading these pics :lol:


----------



## SydneyCarton (Jul 11, 2017)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Beijing :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

The yellow ginkgo trees are beautiful, weirdo! kay:


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

Thank you for your comments, SydneyCarton, christos-greece, and yansa!

Time for an update!

We move to Guozijian Street in Dongcheng District. This is where entry to Confucius Temple and Imperial Academy (Guozijian) is located.

*Guozijian Street*
Dongcheng


Guozijian Street by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Guozijian Street by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Guozijian Street by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr

Entrance to a hutong, a traditional neighborhood/complex of residences in Beijing

Guozijian Street by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Guozijian Street by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

Another big attraction:

*Temple of Heaven*
Tiantan East Road
Dongcheng

I'll let UNESCO describe this one:

UNESCO: The Temple of Heaven is an axial arrangement of Circular Mound Altar to the south open to the sky with the conically roofed Imperial Vault of Heaven immediately to its north. This is linked by a raised sacred way to the circular, three-tiered, conically roofed Hall of Prayer for Good Harvests further to the north. Here at these places the emperors of the Ming and Qing dynasties as interlocutors between humankind and the celestial realm offered sacrifice to heaven and prayed for bumper harvests. To the west is the Hall of Abstinence where the emperor fasted after making sacrifice. The whole is surrounded by a double-walled, pine-treed enclosure. Between the inner and outer walls to the west are the Divine Music Administration hall and the building that was the Stables for Sacrificial Animals. Within the complex there are a total of 92 ancient buildings with 600 rooms. It is the most complete existing imperial sacrificial building complex in China and the world's largest existing building complex for offering sacrifice to heaven.

Located south of the Forbidden City on the east side of Yongnei Dajie, the original Altar of Heaven and Earth was completed together with the Forbidden City in 1420, the eighteenth year of the reign of the Ming Emperor Yongle. In the ninth year of the reign of Emperor Jiajing (1530) the decision was taken to offer separate sacrifices to heaven and earth, and so the Circular Mound Altar was built to the south of the main hall for sacrifices particularly to heaven. The Altar of Heaven and Earth was thereby renamed the Temple of Heaven in the thirteenth year of the reign of Emperor Jiajing (1534). The current arrangement of the Temple of Heaven complex covering 273ha was formed by 1749 after reconstruction by the Qing emperors Qianlong and Guangxu.

The siting, planning, and architectural design of the Temple of Heaven as well as the sacrificial ceremony and associated music were based on ancient tenets relating numbers and spatial organisation to beliefs about heaven and its relationship to people on earth, mediated by the emperor as the ‘Son of Heaven’. Other dynasties built altars for the worship of heaven but the Temple of Heaven in Beijing is a masterpiece of ancient Chinese culture and is the most representative work of numerous sacrificial buildings in China.


Temple of Heaven by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr

The temple complex is huge and the expansive park surrounding the main building complex teems with the elderly. They exercise, play chess, and chit chat. It's very pretty.


Temple of Heaven by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Temple of Heaven by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Temple of Heaven by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Temple of Heaven by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

Temple of Heaven by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Temple of Heaven by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Temple of Heaven by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Temple of Heaven by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Temple of Heaven by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

Temple of Heaven by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Temple of Heaven by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Temple of Heaven by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Temple of Heaven by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Temple of Heaven by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

Temple of Heaven by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Temple of Heaven by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Temple of Heaven by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr

*Hall of Prayer for Good Harvests* - this is the most recognizable structure in the Temple of Heaven

Temple of Heaven by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Temple of Heaven by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

Temple of Heaven by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Temple of Heaven by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Temple of Heaven by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Temple of Heaven by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr



Temple of Heaven by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

Temple of Heaven by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Temple of Heaven by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Temple of Heaven by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Temple of Heaven by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


Temple of Heaven by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wonderful update!

*Merry Christmas, Anthony!* 


Mexico City - Manacar Tower by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Your updates - just beautiful, Anthony! :applause:
Heavenly colours of the old temples, and I love the pics of elderly people 

taking a rest.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Beautiful, one of those cities I want to go to. Have only been to southern China. It's unbelievable it can be that sunny in China, without haze and smog!


----------

